

Android Errors in Real Time - jonromero
http://www.bugsense.com/live

======
quarterto
It's staggering how many of these are NullPointerExceptions. Java needs
nullable types.

~~~
j4_james
I would have thought this is just because Java forces you to catch most
exceptions. It's only the RuntimeException subclasses (which includes
NullPointerException) that are unchecked. And a good deal of those are quite
obscure. I really wouldn't expect to see many occurrences of
FileSystemAlreadyExistsException or MalformedParameterizedTypeException.

There are also the Error classes (including OutOfMemoryError) that wouldn't
automatically be caught, but there aren't many likely candidates there either.

------
jmt7les
Very useful info, if it's accurate. Mostly nullPtr exceptions, signs of sloppy
programming. One pitfall IMO of Android is how easy it is to push apps to the
market.

~~~
lucian1900
It's more a failing of mainstream programming languages having nulls.

~~~
jmt7les
Oh totally agree, I just think more care could be taken since these are
obvious issues, and have been for relative ages now. I just hate how easy it
is to slap together an apk and throw it on the market, though Play Store's
vastness is nice for the keen users.

~~~
lucian1900
The alternative is the horribly restrictive iOS app store. As a user and as a
developer, I prefer Play.

------
barabeke
great stuff!

